# TwinCat Error



## hüttla1989 (19 Mai 2012)

hallo alle zusammen,
bin neu hier und mache gerade eine weiterbildung im bereich automatisierungstechnik!

befasse mich zurzeit gemeinsam mit meinem kurskolegen mit einer beckhoff cx9001-0001 die wir über einem wireless-lan router ansprechen!
dass problem ist zurzeit dass er ohne probleme zugreifen kann auf die hardware und alle funktionen ausführen kann!!

ich jedoch komme seit neuem nicht mehr auf die steuerung!!
mein problem im genauen:

twinCat lässt sich starten, beim suchen des zielsystems finde ich die steuerung und lässt mich auch verbinden sprich "connected = x", (das ganze aber auch nur wenn die hardware im konfig modus steht sonst komme ich auch nicht drauf)
dann versuche ich das programm (das mein kollege ohne probleme einlesen kann) einzulesen, und beim button "aktiviert Konfiguration" kommt dann dieser fehler:

Fehler beim Starten des TwinCAT Systems!
Init12\IO: Set State TComObj SAFEOP: Set Objects (2) to SAFEOP
AdsWarning: 1823 (0x71f, ADS ERROR: device aborted the action)
Für weitere Informationen starten Sie bitte die Ereignissanzeige und
wählen Sie das Anwendungsprotokoll an. Die Ereignissanzeige finden Sie
über die Startleiste mit Start/Programme/Verwaltung(allgemein).

ich bekomme dieses problem nicht in den griff und hoffe jemand könnte mir dabei helfen!!
bitte, den ich bin echt am ende meiner nerven....*gg*
lg daniel


----------



## Kauabunga (19 Mai 2012)

Hm, wenn ihr beide gleichzeitig am Netz hängt wäre noch zu überprüfen, ob Ihr beide auch unterschiedliche AMS-Net IDs habt. Sonst kommt er mit den Routen durcheinander.
Des weiteren mal schauen was in der Ereignisanzeige konkret steht. Start-> Ausführen: eventvwr


----------



## hüttla1989 (19 Mai 2012)

Also die MS-Net IDs sind unterschiedlich!!

in der Ereignisanzeige unter Fehler/TwinCAT steht folgendes:

Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >> Init12\IO: Set State TComObj SAFEOP: Set Objects 
(2) to SAFEOP >> AdsWarning: 1823 (0x71f, ADS ERROR: device aborted the action) << !

kannst du mit dem was anfangen?
lg


----------



## gloeru (19 Mai 2012)

Ich denke, dass irgendwas mit deiner (projektierten) Hardware nicht stimmt. Erstelle doch Testweise mal einen neuen, leeren System-Manager und versuche das System so zu starten...


----------



## PeterT (20 Mai 2012)

Hi Hüttla,

versuch mit einer leher system manager, und scan diese ziehlsystem.
Under "E/A geräte", " Gerate EtherCAT" habe sieh einer Tab "Adapter" an der rechter seite.

Wenn sieh dies controliert mit der andere projekte muss das macID geratname gleich sein.
wenn nicht, klick auf "Kompatible Geräte" und selectiert in dass "fehlende project" de korrekte adapter.
=> Activieren und das muss losgehn 

br,
Peter


----------

